# Exo Terra 36" X 18" X 38" Build Log



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

With my desire to reduce watering/general care time spent on my plants I've decided to consolidate a large amount of them into this vivarium. 

So far I've constructed a pretty standard false bottom out of the plastic lighting stuff with fiber glass window screen as a barrier to allow excess water to run off into the false bottom. I tried weed block, but it just would not allow enough water to pass through it to do the job. Also, the window screen was more study and easier to work with.

Next I've attached the false bottom with black 100% silicone and built a scaffolding structure out of the plastic lighting material. I'm wanting this to last for many many years and figured this would help, although it probably was not needed. There is a 1" PVP pipe running from the back left corner of the false bottom to the top left corner to allow me to feed a drainage tube down to remove run off water.

More to come over the next weeks!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking good to me so far. Subscribed.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I like the fiberglass window screen too. You probably can't do it at this point but it may be beneficial to double it up for the false bottom because you'll be amazed how much particulate gets through a single screen.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

It looks like the type of "great stuff" your using didn't expand very much... Did you use a really old can of it? I would get the "big gap filler" or "pond" variation of GS because that will expand more and give you the ability to sculpt more creatively. This would also put a solid wall against your backing glass-- Unless this thinner layer of GS is what you were going for. If you haven't already I would put a silicone backing on the back glass before you GS because eventually the GS will want to fall off. And that is a big ugh-oh later on. Looks good so far!


----------



## puremanb (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been thinking about buying this size exo terra, can you measure from the bottom to the vent for me? Wondering how deep of a false bottom I could use with it. Thanks.


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

diggenem said:


> I like the fiberglass window screen too. You probably can't do it at this point but it may be beneficial to double it up for the false bottom because you'll be amazed how much particulate gets through a single screen.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


I wrapped the false bottom top with the window screen so there are 2 layers of screen between the grow space and the false bottom. Another reason I installed the 1" PVP tube to allow me to siphon out excess water/debris.



nschmitz06 said:


> It looks like the type of "great stuff" your using didn't expand very much... Did you use a really old can of it? I would get the "big gap filler" or "pond" variation of GS because that will expand more and give you the ability to sculpt more creatively. This would also put a solid wall against your backing glass-- Unless this thinner layer of GS is what you were going for. If you haven't already I would put a silicone backing on the back glass before you GS because eventually the GS will want to fall off. And that is a big ugh-oh later on. Looks good so far!


The first 2 cans of GS pond did not expand properly but I didn't want to just throw them out. So far the rest of the cans are working much better. I read alot of threads about whether to just GS the glass or silicone then GS and it seemed like a toss up. The main reason I bulit the scaffolding structure, there will be alot of support inside the vivarium if the GS seperates from the glass. Atleast thats the hope.



puremanb said:


> I've been thinking about buying this size exo terra, can you measure from the bottom to the vent for me? Wondering how deep of a false bottom I could use with it. Thanks.


Its 36 1/4" tall, the latches on the top take up the extra 1/4", 18 5/8" deep 36" long at the base 35 5/8" long at the top. Inside its 34 5/8" tall. My false bottom is 3" tall and it will leave me with 3" mud, but the lowest place in mine with be flush with the door opening.

I'll try and get an update up today.


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

I've added alot more GS and added some wood and cork piece, I'm almost done covering the support structure. Just waiting on a few more cans of GS to arrive before starting on the background medium. I'm thinking of a mix of coco fibers, peat moss, and tree fern.


DSC_0958 by RSS_Build, on Flickr


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

Took a few photo's today of the top and bottom, I'll get some photo's of the front next time I stand it upright.

If you look closely at the bottom left corner of the false bottom you can see the 1" PVP tube that is running up to the top to allow me to feed a drainage hose down there.


Exo Terra Build Bottom by RSS_Build, on Flickr

The drainage PVP tube is more visible here in the bottom right corner. I've cut and siliconed 3 sets of net pots along the top for Peperomia's and whatnot to grow down the back wall.

I did a test run with placing some of the peat/coco mix around one of the cork pieces just to get a feel for how the rest will go. Also added some broken up tree fern pieces in there to see how that goes.


Exo Terra Build Top by RSS_Build, on Flickr


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

Here is what I have so far, I've cut a few places for pots but still have more to cut before siliconing the peat/coco in.


Exo Terra Build 3 by RSS_Build, on Flickr


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

I've been a bit busy building the stand for this tank so its taken longer to get the background finished but its about ready for planting. Just added the last bit of silicone and peat mix so some of the area's are thicker than they will be when I'm done.

Here is an overview.

DSC_0962 by Simprs, on Flickr

The two pots from the lower left.

DSC_0964 by Simprs, on Flickr

Provided I managed to make these 2 into slack pots (I won't know until everything dries and I can get some water in there), a Heliamphora or two will be going in here.

DSC_0963 by Simprs, on Flickr

Its hard to tell but there is a pretty big hole dug in there, its been sealed with silicone and will be covered with a pond mud for a marginal growing fern. I should be able to keep that area constantly wet if I constucted it right. There is also a pot next to the right wall but it is covered in peat mix right now.

DSC_0965 by Simprs, on Flickr


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I like the idea of your pots at the top to let some plants grow down the wall. Something to keep in mind when setting up your watering/misting routine is that you'll need to focus on them a little more. At the top, they will dry out faster and especially being so close to the lights. Before misting each day in my setup, I set it to stream and water all my upper pots, then mist all the plants. If I neglect the upper ones, then it shows within a couple days.


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

kitcolebay said:


> I like the idea of your pots at the top to let some plants grow down the wall. Something to keep in mind when setting up your watering/misting routine is that you'll need to focus on them a little more. At the top, they will dry out faster and especially being so close to the lights. Before misting each day in my setup, I set it to stream and water all my upper pots, then mist all the plants. If I neglect the upper ones, then it shows within a couple days.


Thanks, I haven't thought about that. I'll be sure to keep a closer eye on them.

Finally got the stand finished and the vivarium in its perment home. Added 3 4 ft T5 lights that I had, I'll have to figure something more perment out later but need to start getting the other tanks emptied so this will have to do for now.

Added some of the pond mud so it can start settling around the false bottom. 

Here are some cuttings for the top pots, Peperomia's rubella, angulata, and rotunilifolia var. pilosir.

DSC_0966 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

Peperomia angulata on the left with rubella on the right. Still have a few places I need to touch up but I'm going to try a different option to cover those few bumps.

DSC_0967 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

Peperomia rotunilifolia var. pilosir here. This var has always grown slower for me than the standard weedy ones.

DSC_0969 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

A cutting of Begonia limprichtii and I just unpotted and replanted the Pilea peperomioides.

DSC_0970 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

Next batch to process.

DSC_0971 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

On the top left above the cork piece is a Pleurothallis johnsonii cutting. Bottom left corner is where the Begonia limprichtii cutting went. Just above and the right of the begonia is a Tectaria zeylanica I just unpotted and repotted. Next on the right is a Luerella pelicaniceps cutting, and last filing the stump is a Utricularia combo, I know one of them is Utricularia alpina and the other I really need to look up and ID. Both are from the orchioides group and are planted in sphagnum moss about 80% of the moss is currently alive. Hopefully I built its new "pot" correctly and I can keep it the sphagnum alive. The flowers on the bottom are U. alpina with the top ones coming from the unIDed one. With Utric's...once they mix...you can never seperate them .

DSC_0974 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

Here is the Pleurothallis quadritida cutting planted next to the Pilea peperomioides.

DSC_0975 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

Full view of the tank and stand so far. The bottom shelf will hold 4 Exo Terra Nano's I have in another area, provided my measurements are correct, I haven't done a dry run since I joined all the wood.

DSC_0972 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

Closer view of the entire setup.

DSC_0973 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

Still have a long way to go to get it fully planted but its a start.


----------



## Hak (Jul 10, 2005)

That pit under the drift wood on your background really adds some realistic dimension. Almost as if the wood was a natural retaining wall. Did you build the stand from scratch or refinish it? I really like how the wood grain pops from the stain in that horizontal piece under the shelf.


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

Hak said:


> That pit under the drift wood on your background really adds some realistic dimension. Almost as if the wood was a natural retaining wall. Did you build the stand from scratch or refinish it? I really like how the wood grain pops from the stain in that horizontal piece under the shelf.


The stand was built from scratch and I had no idea what I was doing so alot of luck and measuring thing 10 times, there are plenty of mistakes if you look closely but its sturdy and most of the problems will be covered . 

The IDed Utricularia from yesterday is Utricularia asplundii.

Here is my progress from this mornings plantings.

Todays volunteers.

DSC_0976 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

Bulbophyllum fraudulentum on the right.

DSC_0978 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

Pleurothallis amparoana

DSC_0979 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

Few cutting of Microgramma heterophylla one of my favorite ferns.

DSC_0980 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

Microsorum linguiforme in the middle there, with Bulbophyllum mirum on the far right.

DSC_0977 by RSS_Build, on Flickr


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

Only got a few in the last two days, so here they are.

The Cirrhopetatum tingabarinum is the Bulbophyllum looking one on the left with the Heliamphora pulchella (Akopan Tepui) on the right. I've not had alot of experiences dividing Heli's so hopefully they will make it.

DSC_0981 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

A tiny Epidendrum porpax 'St. Nancy' AM/AOS piece in the middle. Just a growing hint, if you have low air flow don't allow that much water around the where the leaves and stem meet.

DSC_0982 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

Here the Utricularia's flowers decided they wanted everything to focus on them and I'm too lazy to retake the photo. Anyway the tiny orchid on the left piece of cork is a Pleurothallis mathildae and on the right piece of driftwood is a Scaphosapalum digitale. The Pleuro is a keiki piece off a larger plant so its only about 1/3 of its full size.

DSC_0983 by RSS_Build, on Flickr


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

What are you using to light this setup? We are building ours now too (same size) and not sure about which lighting to go with. yours does look well lit from the pictures


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

The Heli's look awesome - can't wait to see how they grow in


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

Nismo95 said:


> What are you using to light this setup? We are building ours now too (same size) and not sure about which lighting to go with. yours does look well lit from the pictures


I'm currently lighting it with 3 T5 55w 4 foot bulbs, some fixtures I had around and was not using. I do not have a long term plan yet but there is enough light using these to grow most of what I want.


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice helis and utrics! Do you grow helis? Those look like some nice mature plants


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

brinkerh420 said:


> Nice helis and utrics! Do you grow helis? Those look like some nice mature plants


I have a few of minors and pulchellas, only been growing them a few years so not too much experience. Those 2 divisions plus 3 others about the same size were from the one plant I divided up, so it was pretty good sized. So far they all look like they will take root, its still too early to tell.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

please keep us in on how the helis do in there. ive been thinking about adding a few of them to my viv. also will you be putting a mist king system on this. im trying to decide how many mist heads to put on my new exo of the same size. i am also doing a diy led light over my exo so i can shoot you the details of it when im done with it in a few weeks. it should keep the light levels high while helping to keep the tank from overheating. do you plan on putting in a circ fan in there for all the orchids. im wondering about installing one in my new build to help keep the orchids happy. thanks for posting and keep up the good work it looks great.


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

skanderson said:


> please keep us in on how the helis do in there. ive been thinking about adding a few of them to my viv. also will you be putting a mist king system on this. im trying to decide how many mist heads to put on my new exo of the same size. i am also doing a diy led light over my exo so i can shoot you the details of it when im done with it in a few weeks. it should keep the light levels high while helping to keep the tank from overheating. do you plan on putting in a circ fan in there for all the orchids. im wondering about installing one in my new build to help keep the orchids happy. thanks for posting and keep up the good work it looks great.


I've used a Mist King system in the past and it worked exactly as it was supposed too, but it was just too much water in the wrong places for my tastes. So I went back to hand misting. I had 2 mist heads over a 24" length X 18" deep and there was plenty of coverage.

Any info on LEDs would be great, I'm still undecided on either T5's or LEDs.

As for fans, I'm going to give it a week or two and see how things are. I've already noticing "drier" spots around the vivarium. I have setup alot of vivariums both with and without fans and to be honest if you control the watering the need for fans is greatly reduced. Fans do help greatly to any species that is prone to rot, but for Bulbo's and plants without a place for water to sit in I've not really noticed any real help with fans. Just one of those personal choices, if you think you will overwater even a little bit fans can be a plant saver.


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

Here are the newest additions. I just finished misting this morning so things are as wet as they will every be. Still looks pretty empty, but I have alot more planting to do.

Bulbophyllum lasiochilum on the left with Bulbophyllum lasiochilum 'Dark Form' on the right. The fern in the top left is a cutting from Davallia sessilifolia.

DSC_0984 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

Bad photo here but added a division from Epidendrum congestoides on the left in the base of the branch.

DSC_0985 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

One of the tricky orchids for me Dendrobium leonis, hopefully it will like its new home.

DSC_0986 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

And last for today a division of Epidendrum schlechterianum.

DSC_0987 by RSS_Build, on Flickr


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

are you sure that is angraecum leonis? i have leonis and distichum and that looks like a small distichum to me. my leonis has fewer leaves that the plant you showed and it is about 4 inches across. just wondering, steve


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

skanderson said:


> are you sure that is angraecum leonis? i have leonis and distichum and that looks like a small distichum to me. my leonis has fewer leaves that the plant you showed and it is about 4 inches across. just wondering, steve


Its nothing like Angraesum leonis, and its looks a bit different than the Angraecum distichums I had but since I have not had it flower there is no real way to verify it. This plant came from a flask about 1 year ago so it will be a while.


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

Adding a few more plants today, so far most things are doing what they should. A few of the fern cutting are trying to dry out so I'm having to mist them a few times a day. The outside pitchers on the Heli's are starting to die, not unheard of when dividing but I would feel better if they were healthy. The inside ones are still looking good.

I just finished misting so things are wetter than normal.

Here are the additions.

I filled this area with a pond mud and stuck a division of Pilularia globulifera in there.

DSC_0988 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

Filled part of this cork piece with a soil mix and planted cutting of Peperomia hoffmannii toward the left/back with Peperomia pellucida cuttings in the front/right.

DSC_0989 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

Some Davallia parvula runner cuttings here.

DSC_0990 by RSS_Build, on Flickr

And last a division of Pleurothallis sigmoides to the right of the fern.

DSC_0991 by RSS_Build, on Flickr


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

I've added a few thing over the last week and here they are, nothing major. Most things are still doing well, the Microgramma heterophylla cuttings look like they will not make it and I'll have to redo them. Odd, as this fern is generally easy to take cutting from. The Heliamphora is still questionable but its looking alot more stable the last week so, there is still hope.

Some of the orchids are starting to send out new roots. The Pilularia is already sending out new growths. The Davallia sessilifolia is still playing games with me, I'm having to check on it every 4-6 hours as its trying to dry out. The leaves start to crinkle in at the tips, a quick through misting, about 15m and its back to looking perfectly healthy. Once it gets some new roots down this will stop.

Stellis morganii in the middle there.

DSC_0992 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

Cut a piece of driftwood with a chop saw and angled it between the back wall and the ground medium, I'm planning on using this as a break between the ground plants. Added some medium behind that piece and planted a Begonia microsperma leaf pull than has been rooting for a while. Also cut a few pieces of emersed growning Becopa in the right corner there.

DSC_0130 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

The Luerella pelicaniceps desided to flower already, don't think this has anything to do with its current growing conditions. Some orchids will flower right after a hugh stress on the plant (such as division). It is very likely this one is just doing that. And yes it is completely open, atleast I've never seen one open much more.

DSC_0133 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

DSC_0134 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

Amazingly Utricularia asplundii is still flowering, its been in constant flower for as long as I can remember. Some of the leaves from the plant are dieing back, not that unusual considering it was ripped apart and replanted. Bad photo but I'm lazy and the flower is facing down so the camera is facing the hood.

DSC_0132 by randallssimpson, on Flickr


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

Figured its time for an update, I've added a few things here and there. I planted some Cryptocorynes in the mud but there is no reason to take a photo yet as they are unhappy. I removed them from aquatic growth straight to emersed growth, so far they are doing what they should, melting. Some are starting to show signs of growth. I'll get some pics when there is something worth taking a pic of.

Here is a full tank shot as of this morning. Forty-four species so far and counting! Only the Microgramma heterophylla needs replaced so far, there is still a single cutting piece that is green. So it might make it.

DSC_0143 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

Didn't realize how bad this photo was, silly lights messing up my photo. The whitted out plant on the right is a small Haraella retrocalla and on the bottom left is a Bulbophyllum pardalotum cutting.

DSC_0144 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

The tiny fern next to the glass is a small Davallia heterophylla piece, I've never been able to grow this fern well so hopefully it will like this tank.

DSC_0145 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

Far right side sticking out onto the driftwood is a Bulbophyllum sessile runner. Also the African violet 'Little Axel' was added there, it was growing in a passive hydroponics setup so I'm not sure how it will adjust.

DSC_0146 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

On the end of the branch to the right is a Scaphosepalum ovulare. If you have never seen these flowers, do yourself a favor and google it. One of my favorite micro orchids.

DSC_0148 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

Shoved in there is a Lepanthopsis astrophora 'Stalky', easily one of the best micro orchids around.

DSC_0149 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

Scaphosepalum rapax added here.

DSC_0150 by randallssimpson, on Flickr


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

Planted a few more this morning so here they are.

Pleurothallis segoviensis in the middle there, if you look closely at the Luerella pelicaniceps right below it is indeed sending up another flower stalk.

DSC_0165 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

Diplocaulobium tentaculata - One of these plants I just hate dividing, you really have to rip it apart...very unnerving.

DSC_0166 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

Dischida hirsuta 'Red Leaf' - Behind the Pilea. Although to be fair its completely Green! Silly plant, I have about a 50/50 split of this clone. Half are growing all green leaves and the other half are growing all red leaves...Someday I'll look into it.

DSC_0167 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

Cischweinfia rostrata - Really hard place to get a photo

DSC_0168 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

The first of the Cryptocorynes starting to adjust to emersed growth and putting out new leaves. Cryptocoryne petchii is the middle/left, there are 3 plants there but you can't really make out the 3rd from the photo. The larger one on the right is Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia still trying to figure out if it wants to grow emersed or not.

DSC_0169 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

Platystele jesupiorum - This tiny one is in the middle of the photo sitting on the 'Y' in the branch

DSC_0170 by randallssimpson, on Flickr


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

looking very nice love all the updates.


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

Had a few extra minutes this morning and planted 6 more plants. Still a bit more to plant but I can atleast see an end in sight.

First up is a Bulbophyllum frostii seedling, its got a fair bit of growing to do.

DSC_0177 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

Next is a Trichosalpinx dirhamphis, it is actually in a place you can't see very well so the photo is not that good. If it follows my plan and grows toward the light the leaves will be visible but those 3-4" stems will not.

DSC_0176 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

Pleurothallis eumecocaulon with its small white flower there. In the background you can see the Heliamphora, the good news is that there are new pitchers growing! Along with some nice hairs on the inside. I'll try and get a photo next time.

DSC_0175 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

Planted a few stems of Peperomia tricolor down on the side wall near the mud.

DSC_0174 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

One of my favorite orchids Schoenorchis micrantha and its currently in bloom.

DSC_0173 by randallssimpson, on Flickr

Another of my favorites, Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthesis. The photo is a bit whitted out but I'm too lazy to retake it. It should trail down sending roots a few inches into the air if all goes well.

DSC_0172 by randallssimpson, on Flickr


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

any updates on this tank?


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Have you given thought to the time(growth @1yr, 2 yr...) prior to placing this many plants in the tank? Although you have an impressive list of orchids in there, I wonder how many will be "out-competed" once they become acclimated. Please don't take this as a negative--I truly enjoy most of the plants/orchids you've selected. I just wonder if all of them will be there after a year...
I didn't see a update on the D. parvula...still going? I've killed this guy in multiple tanks/conditions, never finding its "happy" spot.
Best of luck--I'll follow this thread for its progress,
Scott


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

dartboard said:


> any updates on this tank?


I've gotten lazy with updating the additions to this set-up, I've added/removed quite a few.

Here is the current tank as of this morning.

DSC_0564 by randallsimpson, on Flickr



SMenigoz said:


> Have you given thought to the time(growth @1yr, 2 yr...) prior to placing this many plants in the tank? Although you have an impressive list of orchids in there, I wonder how many will be "out-competed" once they become acclimated. Please don't take this as a negative--I truly enjoy most of the plants/orchids you've selected. I just wonder if all of them will be there after a year...
> I didn't see a update on the D. parvula...still going? I've killed this guy in multiple tanks/conditions, never finding its "happy" spot.
> Best of luck--I'll follow this thread for its progress,
> Scott


Most of the orchids will never be a real issue, if they double in size every few years they will still be small. The Bulbophyllums are always annoying to keep in check, but they are easy to trim.

The vast majority of the orchids were cutting from other established plants and not all of them will "root in" so you have to keep that in mind also.

So far most have a good amount of room to grow and the others will either be heavily trimmed or removed if they become a problem. Only time will tell if there are too many.

Here is the D. parvula from this morning. Its growing along nice and slow. I've never had an issue getting this fern going, most of my set-ups are high humidity and I plant the cutting into some constantly moist sphagnum moss. Once you can see active growth you can reduce the moisture but I've never had an issue keeping it constantly moist.

Davallia parvula by randallsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks good to me!


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

This looks great! I take it your still running the t5's on this? Are you still planning a DIY LED system? And are you happy with your gs background so far? Would you do anything different? I'm working on a similar build that's why I'm asking.


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

ChrisAZ said:


> This looks great! I take it your still running the t5's on this? Are you still planning a DIY LED system? And are you happy with your gs background so far? Would you do anything different? I'm working on a similar build that's why I'm asking.


I'm still using the T5s, I've ordered and built an LED bar for another project and to be honest I will be using T5s for everything that is around 48", the T5s are just a better deal if your sticking to the standard 48" areas. The LED are a lot hotter than what I've read, now the heat is transferred to a heat sink and not down into the lighted area as much but the overall heat is on par or very close in my limited experience. Everything I'm growing under the LEDs are glowing and flowering well so far but the cost is more than T5s would have been, and I'm not looking forward to replacing those bulbs. Replacing T5s is very easy.

I'm about to buy a HO light for an aquarium and I'm not even looking at the LEDs due to that build. The results were not the "WoW" I was expecting, they are good but I think they get a lot of hype. Don't get me wrong if your trying to light a 10", 18", 30" area LEDs would be a great option, but once you hit 24"/36"/48" everything swings back to T5s.

As with every build there are things I would have done differently. I would have spent the extra money and applied a thick (1/8"-1/4") layer of black silicone all over every inch of the glass that the great stuff would be applied too. Its just looks so much better with silicone glass.

The background is holding up very well and I can't tell a difference between day one and now concerning wear or adheasion to the glass.


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

I spent a little time to get a decent photo of one of the flowering orchids in here so I figured I would finally update something. Some things did not make it others are doing ok, nothing is really thriving yet. I've had to replace the back two pieces of glass on the hood to allow for more airflow into the tank it was just too humid in there.

Microsaccus griffithii

Microsaccus griffithii by randallsimpson, on Flickr

Next one to flower.

DSC_0998 by randallsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Any updates???


----------



## ralph (Sep 13, 2006)

I enjoyed your selection of plants here. Some great ones in there...Some tricky ones too. How did the Heli you put in there do in the end? And do you have any recent updates on this viv?


----------

